# Lateral imbrication



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

bumping up....just trying to get some feedback on results from this surgery on bigger dogs. THANKS


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Trying again to get some hits....Maybe its called something else?? I will include a link that I was reading.....Michigan Veterinary Specialists - Cruciate Rupture - Lateral Imbrication Technique


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jax's Mom*

Jax's Mom

Not sure about the lateral imbriccation, unless the other name for it might be suture surgery.

I just clicked on the link you posted and it says this about the lateral imbrication:
Cranial cruciate ligament tears are the most common cause of hindlimb lameness in dogs
Instability of the stifle is corrected with either the TPLO surgery or the Lateral imbrication technique (extracapsular)
The extracapsular procedure is best suited for small dogs


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I googled and found this*

Google


Cruciate rupture - extracapsular technique - Vet Surgery Central


Cruciate rupture - extracapsular technique - Cached - Block all Home results





All dogs that are going to have cruciate surgery should have a correctly positioned x-ray ... With the extracapsular technique, about 85% of the cases are ...




Extracapsular Imbrication Surgery, Traditional Repair Procedure ...


dogkneeinjury.com/extracapsular-imbrication-surgery-traditional-re... - Cached

19 posts - 8 authors
How an extracapsular imbrication, or traditional repair, for a torn ccl is performed in dogs.






Extracapsular Repair Postop Recovery, Traditional Surgery Post Op ...


dogkneeinjury.com/extracapsular-repair-postop-recovery/ - Cached

4 posts - 1 author
Post operative recovery in dogs following a tradittional extracapsular ...



Show more results from dogkneeinjury.com






[PDF] 
Specialty Surgery Services Cranial Cruciate Ligament Rupture in Dogs


www.pescm.com/pdf/TPLOClient.pdf
File Format: PDF/Adobe Acrobat - Quick View
The TPLO surgery is very effective in dogs with either a partial tear or a complete rupture, whereas the extracapsular approach is typically only used to ...


Extracapsular Surgery | Hampden Family Pet Hospital – High ...


Extracapsular Surgery | Hampden Family Pet Hospital – High Standards of Excellence... - Cached
Extracapsular Surgery. Anatomy of the Knee; Anterior (Cranial) Cruciate ... All breeds of dogs, cats and ferrets can be affected, but some breeds such as ...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Forum*

I found this forum, too.
Knee Surgery ; Dogs Forum, Page 2


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I do think it is the lateral suture technique. Was hoping for some imput from people who may have had this done with their larger dogs


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I HATE to be a complete pest....Just hoping to get this post out there while some Vets or people with experience may be viewing. I could use some information from people with experience with this. Thanks


----------



## Chula (Sep 3, 2016)

My dog ( Malamute husky-Golden Retreiver mix) had TPLO done recently and after healing period was over she was still lame.
X-rays revealed the bone had healed properly but the cruciate ligament was not right. Called it a cruciate thrust. Her leg was rotated sideways instead of straight.
She was then scheduled for a cruciate imbrication repair, the repair can be called several things but basically a nylon rope/string is used accordong to your dogs size. Much like the lines used for fishing. It is surgically tied around the ligament to hold it in place...healing time is allowed ...approx. 8 weeks (since bone does not have to be broken and no plate is used)
Even though she is an extra large dog, if I had to redo it, I would go the imbrication method first, it's less invasive, it's about 1/3 the cost and recovery time is 2 weeks less. There is a lot of disagreement about which method to use, some say TPLO works better...but there's really no proof or studies based on this. Vets charge a lot more for this procedure, so off course some would recommend this instead of the imbrication.
There's a big difference between breaking a bone to repair it and simply tying a ligament in place and letting the structure heal over.....IMO


----------



## Max209 (Mar 25, 2016)

I don't have anything specific to add about the particular procedure, but I'm wondering if any of the 3 different Vet opinions the owner got were from an Orthopedic specialist ? They would have the most experience and best training with various orthopedic techniques. I would definitely go with their opinion.


----------



## jschap (Jun 27, 2017)

*Lateral Imbrication*

Hi Chula:

Our Lab mix just had the TPLO surgery over 6 weeks ago and it still lame, and we found out she has the same thing! They call it a luxating patella. We are going with the Lateral Imbrication method on Friday to correct it. How is your dog? I see it's been a while since you posted this.


----------



## Sashacortes (Jul 3, 2017)

*Imbrication Repair*

Hello:

This worked great on my dog after her TPLO surgery....she's considered an XL dog. Part Golden Retriever and part Malamute Husky.
She showed no signs of lameness after this surgery and her gait is beautiful. Recommend swimming to build up atrophied muscles.



jschap said:


> Hi Chula:
> 
> Our Lab mix just had the TPLO surgery over 6 weeks ago and it still lame, and we found out she has the same thing! They call it a luxating patella. We are going with the Lateral Imbrication method on Friday to correct it. How is your dog? I see it's been a while since you posted this.


----------



## Sashacortes (Jul 3, 2017)

It worked great on my HUGE dog. I can honestly recommend it. I'm just sorry that she had to go through so many surgeries before they realized what the "actual" problem was.


----------



## Chula (Sep 3, 2016)

This surgery gave great results after my dog's TPLO. She actually didn't have a complete rupture on her knee, but they did the TPLO anyway. All she really needed was the imbrication repair to stabalize the joint. Feel bad for my dog that she had to go through so much. Vets should give pet owners more of a choice when it comes to joint repairs, because TPLO isn't the only solution surgically fix joints, but it is the most costly. My dog is walking and running great now. But it took a lot of months to get her atrophied muscles back in shape.


----------

